# Cutting Hot Flex Vinyl with Cameo?



## anicholls88 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm trying to find the right blade setting, speed, and thickness. I found a good one but taking it to a cutting mat with a stanley knife afterwards is bloody awkward! I keep messing it up!
Should I even need to score away the edges? It just seems that it would be pointless having a cutter otherwise.
So with that, does anybody have a good setting? Please try to be as precise as possible.

Thanks.


----------



## ladibug21 (Aug 23, 2009)

I just used the silhouette vinyl setting and had no problem weeding. Not sure if it was hot flex though. I did not use the cutting mat either. Straight feed from the roll.


----------



## Bergriver (Dec 31, 2011)

Cutting Hot Flex Vinyl with Cameo.
Cameo cut settings: vinyl, speed 8, thickness 9 and blade setting 2.
Works a treat for me!


----------

